# Know anything about dream interpretation??



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Last night I had a really messed up dream that an old woman was trying to kill me with a screwdriver. Every time I thought I got away from her, she would pop out of nowhere and start stabbing away at me with it. It was a really realistic dream, which made it a lot scarier than it probably sounds just reading about it. I haven't pissed off any old ladies that I know of lately, and there is nothing bothering me to cause me to have nightmares. When I told my wife about it,(woke her up jumping out of bed lol) she said that she had a similar dream only in hers, it wasn't an old woman, and she said she wasn't sure it was a screwdriver, but it was something like that. Any ideas what this dream could mean, if anything?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmmmm...did you ever have a dispute over a bill with a female mechanic who might have been on the downhill side of old age? Maybe even try to duck out of the bill? If you did, she may have recently died and like Freddy Krueger is after anyone who ever slighted her in the least, including you.

"C'mere sonny! I'm gonna give you an anal lube and oil change! Hee Hee Hee!" 

That **** would scare me.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well it just might be a random grouping of thoughts that came together in you head. 
Your subconsious is a weird and odd place and may just pull out random thoughts and turn them into dreams. At least thats what I got from MASH, to be fair they also said every dream is a wish, but they quoted Froid... so maby you wished to be chased around by a old ladie with a screw driver...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The screw driver is a phallic symbol and or building,construction,home,equity and the woman is old age or infertility. I imagine that the dream took place in an old home that was not your own? You are worried about getting screwed out of your retirement funds. or a mid-life crisis is about to take hold of you.

I really don't know anything about this stuff.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I was really into dream interpretation when I was younger. The main thing I got out of my interest in it is that whether or not you interpret it correctly, if the interpretation helps you out in some way, you did it right. Dreams are really only what you make of them.

Also, dreams are really symbolic, and though there are some universal symbols (and dreams, like falling dreams) which might mean the same thing for everybody (thanks to common human experience), everything is colored by your perceptions. That's why dream dictionaries are no good; somebody who's afraid of power tools wouldn't feel the same way about them in a dream as somebody who's familiar with and uses them constantly. It's all a bunch of latent emotions bubbling up while your conscious mind is too shut down to stop it.

The whole "being chased" theme is an archetypal, or universal, dream. It usually means that there's some sort of pressing problem you're afraid to face and so it's literally chasing you in your dream. It's in the details that things start to get foggy. It's pretty much up to you to figure out kind of problem you have that you might unthinkingly relate to an old woman with a screwdriver.

If you want to find out more about this sort of thing, I'd recommend checking out the work the psychologist Carl Jung did with dreams.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have always been into dream analysis. Some times I get it on the first try, other times I have to ask questions to understand the dream. I have kept a dream diary for a while now.

First off, the old lady is more of a sub-conscious thing than being an old lady. Sometimes you have to think of this as if you were talking to yourself. The mind always just to poke fun at things by showing it in a different light. And many times it uses puns. For example your screwdriver. Getting screwed or screwed over are the first things in my mind when you talked about the screwdriver. It would be interesting to find out if there was a particular place where the old lady was poking you at with the screwdriver. The funny thing is that it happened to you and your wife. I am guess that what ever happened to you and your wife is the same thing and it happened within two days of the dream. So, talk to your wife and ask yourself, how did we get screwed within two days of this dream.

Since the dream didn’t elaborate on what happened. Most the times it does. Mostly in many dreams, in which most you forget during the night. But, anyway, one thing that I should point out again is those damn puns. A pun for old lady is Wife. I know it sounds weird, but it might be. I don’t think the dream was talking about your old lady, but maybe someone else’s old lady or wife. So, that is something to think about. Also, the old lady might represent something your mother might comment on. That is probably why you wife didn’t dream of an old lady, because it would be her mother or might be her mother. 

So, I would be interested to see how close I came. If you remember more about the dream or have dreams similar to this please post them here.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm gonna post this one because I am really confued by what my subconsious had been giving me latly, and don't juge me my mind is a weird place rember that... having said that... 


I had this dream last night that I was in a gym full of airplane pilots... and then these sharks came and we all started to run up on the stage... one of them bit my ankel and I felt the pain... then behind the curtain we found a cart full of cassets and CDs and we started to walk down the isles and I was looking throught the cassets then....
then throught the CDS and there was this one called U2 and Samual L Jackson... next I was in this feild and this UFO flew over and I yelled at my brother hit the dirt and we covered our heads and looked up at it, it did a full circal then left, next a angrey mob with tourches and all came up this dirt road and my house was there and it was really weird because it seemed so out of place, well we...
went to the door and I found this not that said 'next issue the goth of hoth.' and I was angrey for some reason and my dog wouldn't go in the house so I had to drag him in. then I went with my mom who was in the kitchen with the note and said what is this!!!


I know what some of the stuff means, like the sharks... I was watching JAWS before bed, and Samual L Jackson and U2, that was a friend telling me that he has a cameo in everything... Other then that no idea... anyone?

PS- I hope no one either went blind by staring at the screen too long saying whats wrong with this kid or fell out of their chair laughing (I know I did)


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Not so much a dream but I had this thing happen to me while iw as working at a camp. We were all sitting in a circle in the dark like it was dark then all of a sudden behind a tree i see the form of one of the other coucellors swing out fom behind the large tree then go back in. this wasnt a dream byt he way (lol just that id mention it) Anyway i told everyone imediatly. My friend visiting from germany decided that the tree represented health and that soon that person would get sick then return to health. It was ****in scary when he came back the week after. He had gone on the conoe trip with some of the kids and the cousellor incharge(the one in the vision, i gues you could call it a vision) had become extemly dehydrarted after forgetting his water. he soon retureed to health later that week....scary. This isnt the first time this has happened. any idease as to the cause. lol well iots sorta a dream lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I will take a guess from Claymud's dream.

This dreams sound like your basic teen-ager dream. Like the kid wants to do one thing but the parents say other wise. I’m I getting warm? You kind of feel alienated. Funny how I said alienated when you where talking about UFOs huh? Have you or your brother been doing something you shouldn't? I should say what others might think your doing wrong.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I swere I can't make this up, even I'm not that creative... but if u want to get into tecnacalities my subconsious did.
But it started off with something about Star wars and then I was standing in Wal-mart with this sales woman and a group of people like on a tour. So some people started to look around and the woman asked me if I wanted to see a 'new hope game' and I said sure. She opened the case and well her manager was on his way there. So I had to leave and started to walk down a few isles.
Then I was at a church sevice, odd because I don't go to church. Well they said get up for benidiction and they had us line up in front of a table and this one guy jumped up and voleenteered to hand the stuff out. So he grabbed his latal and went to two huge punch bowls, one filled with juice... the other with gravy. So to save time he mixed the two bowls together. I got my glass witch wasn't like the normal small wine/shot glasses they give, it was a normal glass. And I rember this because I was like 'YAY a whole glass of gravey.' Then I had to leave again so I looked for people in the crowd I knew from school, there was like one or two people I think I reconized. 
So home to check my email and there was a e-mail from the lady at wal-mart and it said somthing like 'Sorry I couldn't show you the game.' Thats all I really recall.
Next my parents called me downstairs and said lets go, I asked what for and they said a secret. And looking back now I was in my old house. Thats the point I woke up. 

Like I said 100% unfiltered Clay dream, have fun with this one.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Now I know I use this thread too much but lets face it... I have weird dreams so it probly gives some people things to laugh at and others things to ponder...


It started off with me and the cub pack, we were all in a community hall and there were like 90 cubs. Well everyone was settled I went off to get some stuff I had left by the road because I had a lot to carry that very moment. So I went backa and found it. But as I was walking along I dropped a bottle of water into a ditch, so I spent some time fishing it out, but all of a sudden this beer can floated by and I tried to get it out for some reason, then another few floated by and I tried to pick them out. When I was done with that I walked back to the cabin... which was now replaced... with the Evil Dead Cabin. Compleat with Bruce Cambell and everything. Well sufice to say the movie happened and I wasn't the last one and the Evil Dead were around. Well I rememeber tuning around like in the last shot of the movie and everything went black and I heard 'Thirteen has a tendancy to explode painfuly' and I remember getting the feeling of the past and woke up driving down a road with some girl driving and I was giving her a road test for the police department and at one point we 'almost arrested Cooter' so it felt rather Dukes of Hazardy... 
Well the next thing I know we're in an accident outside some coffee shop and no one really rushed out, she was uncounsious but I was fine and got up, called an ambulance and went back out. She was fine and was gonna get up and I put her in a relaxed position like First Aid had taught me. Then we kissed... but you see there was this girl next to us, who I've kinda been wondering how I feel for her (I know, some teenage stuff acculy does seap into this.) and she got up, said 'I see I've been replaced' and walked off. She walked through what I could only guess was a movie theater and when I looked back that other girl was kissing some other guy who I reconized from one of my classes... I said to her 'What are you doing?' But it was strange because I got this text box like MSN in front of my eyes that said 'Learning french' 
Of couse then I had to get up and get some trees but I was able to get this all down. Now this is what I have... the Evil Dead refrance is from the fact I've been wanting to see the movie... or not. Open to any interpritaion or funny comments, their both good.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

last week i had adream that i was shooting supermode;s and cheerleaders aat a street carnival with a should fire missle that shoots, giant 6 foot q-tips. what the hell was that about?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Women don't listen to you, so you want to clean thier ears?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

feldjager said:


> last week i had adream that i was shooting supermode;s and cheerleaders aat a street carnival with a should fire missle that shoots, giant 6 foot q-tips. what the hell was that about?


Always been interested in Dream analysis. It might mean you are not paying attention or like the old saying, "clean your ears out!" Not listening.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

my crew at work all say i have issues!


----------

